# Sneak Preview



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Well since my stuff isn't built and i can't stop thinking about it at work i decided to draw it up on MS paint. Some of the drawings turned out okay while the others are ...meh.

Hopefully if all goes well my stuff will look just like this when i am done.

My scarecrow that was greatly inspired by Kevin242's scarecrow









My Pig heads









My Bucky's









Once everythign is done i will post up what it really looks like to see how close i came to the real thing.


----------



## OLYhaunt (Oct 12, 2008)

lol you sound a lot like me. I have everything trapped in my head thinking about what I want to do and how I should go about it. Your ideas look very cool. I like the buckys


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

your corpsed guy will look great on those crosses..
will the pig heads be near them


nice drawings


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Well i got the Bucky's up tonight and thanks to my father in law i think i may have saved myself from pissing some ToT's parent off. I guess the three crosses in a row like that is very similar to when Jesus died on the cross. Now i am religous and all but i never thought about that. So i change the crasses arround so they are more scattered throughout the yard. I honestly think it looks better that way too. Last thing i want to do is deal with people that can realize that its halloween and things are suppose to seem creepy and satanic. Whatever. I got a lot of compliments and i scared a few people's dogs. So i know my hard work has payed off so far. I will try and snap a few pics tonight with the lights on.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Also as for the pig heads they will be near the bucky's.


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

This looks way cool. Real creepy. It reminds me of a maze at Knott's scary farm, Cornstalkers. 
here's a video.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Well here is my drawing of my Bucky's










and here is whta they actually look like.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

EWWW fleshy hanging buckies YUCK. I really like how your display is turning out Nick, great job man.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I am worried about the crosses though. The more i look at them the more i think someone is going to be mad at me for hanging my skeletons like that. 

I don't know what to do.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

There will always be somebody mad at you for something. Trust me. "you mock the sacredness of death & dying" "you are a satan worshipper" you are gonna rot in hell" "you corrupt young children's minds" "how can you do such a horrible thing?"...blahblahblah. There isn't really any other way to hang a body. I think you did a good job by moving the upright's horizontal piece to make it look un-crossy. If someone makes a comment, you can always put them on the defensive, by saying it's not a cross at all, really, and why would they see it that way??(snicker)
Just tell 'em it's not a cross, it's a shish-ka-body.
Looks good!


5r


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Debbie, your so awesome! I'm glad that the people on here are very understanding of this prop that i worked very hard on.

Thank you (and i mean that sincerly)


----------



## devildawg (Oct 15, 2008)

*just a thought*

That's one creepy layout. But I have to disagree with the previous poster who recommended that "If someone makes a comment, you can always put them on the defensive, by saying it's not a cross at all, really, and why would they see it that way??(snicker)." The advice to put them on the defensive and mock ("snicker") at their feelings on the matter will only make things worse. Look, the image of three crosses side-by-side is an iconic one for all of Christiandom. Hanging props in the way you've chosen looks like a crucifixtion no matter what your intent. Im not judging you, I'm just pointing out that you should know what you're getting into. If so, then let the chips fall where they may and you can bask in all the glory or feel the heat one way or the other.

All I know is that it's not the adult busy-body who you should consider here. My 7-year-old for instance goes to a nice little Catholic school and will be ToTing as a pirate (I think) and could easily come across your display, and I just KNOW what he's going to say/ask. It won't be comfortable for anyone involved when you try to answer "why does Jesus look like that?" LOL. No matter what the answer is, for some time thereafter as he looks over Father Bill's shoulder at mass and sees the cross on the wall, he'll see nothing else in his mind's eye but your corpsified Bucky.

Anyway...creepy as hell as i said. Good luck!


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Devildawg. I see that you said your 7yr old "may" come across my display. Are you located in Palatine?


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Halloween is like the record industry.

Its the artist's job to push the envelope, and its the PMRC's job to try to censor it.

I personally didn't relate your cross set up to Mr. Christ. I mean that is how we should address him right? Now if you had a bloody nun at the base (Not offering ideas, but if you take from it thats fine as well) I would think its still a skeleton on a stick with no implentation on Mr. Christ.

I wont get into a religious debate, but I do find that many religious folks are firm in there thoughts and only think one way, and everything revolves around jesus. Its only a matter of time before the sheet you transformed into a ghost is representing the shroud of turin.

Maybe having a skeleton on a cross is bad; SO I OFFER YOU a solution!!!!!!!

Take down all the crosses, and replace them with buckys carrying firearms with red and blue bandanas, or perhaps a bucky with a syringe in his arm.

BigNick. I support your setup bro. It kicks ass. Don't change a thing!!!!!!

AND in closing, We all die, we all turn to skeletons (except for jesus).


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks MotelSixx!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Anytime brother!!!!!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

They are what they are.....freshly skinned scarecrows designed to scare off old crows, right?


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Exactly!!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with MotelSixx. I personally did not see a correlation to the crucifixion with your corpses. While I'm not Christian, I am VERY well learned in Christian mythology and the Bible (I've read 7 different versions thus far in my life). Why didn't I make that correlation? Because I wasn't looking for it.

EVERYONE who was hung on a "T" (they weren't crosses, they were Ts) for punishment for crimes by the ancient Romans died that way---NOT JUST JESUS. So it's not like he has a copyright on that method of death.

Some people will make a mountain out of a mole hill for no reason at all.

Besides....I've always thought it was gruesome to show a Deity hanging on a cross and bleeding in a church where he is supposed to be revered. Why should churches have the only right to be gruesome?


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Aelwyn,

Can you eother post some links or PM some links to the history of crucifying criminals so i can educate myself on this matter.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

bignick said:


> Aelwyn,
> 
> Can you eother post some links or PM some links to the history of crucifying criminals so i can educate myself on this matter.


Here ya go!





http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/144583/crucifixion
http://www.orlutheran.com/html/crucify.html
http://www.centuryone.org/crucifixion2.html
http://www.catholic.com/thisrock/1991/9110fea1.asp
http://www.apu.edu/infocus/2002/03/crucifixion/
http://www.the-crucifixion.org/crucifixion.htm
http://e-forensicmedicine.net/Turin2000.htm
http://www.islamic-awareness.org/Quran/Contrad/External/crucify.html

And just for interest's sake:


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you Aelwyn.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

No problem! I edited the post and added some more links. I'm a religion nerd. Sometimes it comes in useful.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Much Appreciated. At least this way if someone shows distatse and feels the need to fill me in i can have the knowledge to explain to them that Jesus Christ was not the only one to die on the cross. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'd like to mention that DevilDawg was pretty clear on the points that A-he liked the display, and B-this is something that could feasibly upset some children so know what you're getting into. I know we're all sick of bible-thumpers calling us Satanists and crap like that... if you go into my post history you'll see some major rants I myself have had about the fundies and their Chick-Tracts. And of course the new bugaboo, the noose as a symbol of racism bull****. Believe me, I'm with you on all of that.

But this is not the exact same thing, no matter how defensively you want to believe it is. As DD pointed out, on of the big things here is that there's THREE of them lined up, with arms fully soutstretched. That's not just a minor distinction, trust me. I'm not even remotely religious but that's the first thing that popped into my head the moment I saw the sketch, let alone the finished display. And the ghost as shroud of turin or whatever is a straw man, don't get freakin ridiculous. A swastika is a letter in the Indian alphabet. Red is a popular color. And white is a common background color. But put a swastika in a white circle on a red background and hang it in front of your house and see how long it takes before a rock comes through your window. And you'll deserve it no matter how much you try to rationalize it to people.

I can't stand Christian fundamentalists who go around demonizing people and looking to find evil in all that don't belong to their church. But some of the most petty, mean spirited dickheads I've ever met were atheists and neo-pagans on an anti-christian trip who deliberately sought to offend and **** off everyone who subscribed to a faith that they themselves didn't believe in. Its the other side of the same coin; intolerance and a disregard for other people's feelings. No, you don't have to take your display down, but if that detailed rendition of the triple crucifixion bothers someone, please don't immediately jump on some imagined duty to *ridicule* them for being of a certain religious faith. It's petty, it's immature, and it's mean. Explain, yes, but don't counterattack. They don't know you, so they have no way of knowing that you're not launching the attack on them with your display.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not looking for a confrontation with anyone believe me. I was so close from changing the entire display yesterday. I also am not goign to try and jump on someones's back either for accusing me of mocking a religion. I too believe that everyon has their own way of seeing things no matter how you try and reason with them so don't worry i am not looking to have a battle with someone on my front lawn.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

BigNick,

Everyone has there own interpretations.

My personal thought from your drawings was a "children of the corn" type setup.

Do whats right for you!

Be sure to avoid groups of caucasion teenagers in black trenchcoats.

Check your PMs


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

> But some of the most petty, mean spirited dickheads I've ever met were atheists and neo-pagans on an anti-christian trip who deliberately sought to offend and **** off everyone who subscribed to a faith that they themselves didn't believe in.


While this is OCCASIONALLY true, you get the dickheads in all areas. You can't just say this group of people or that group of people. People are people.

If complainers don't know that crucifixion was performed in Persia thousands of years before Christ was born, that's their issue. I wouldn't change the set up, because I think it looks awesome (and as I said, I didn't think of Jesus at all---just that they were freshly skinned skeletons used as scarecrows).

But, to each their own.

<facetious>Maybe I'll go up to people at Christmas who have stars on their houses and ask them to remove my sacred religious symbol, since using it wrongly to represent something Christian is offensive to me. </facetious>


----------



## devildawg (Oct 15, 2008)

bignick said:


> Thanks Devildawg. I see that you said your 7yr old "may" come across my display. Are you located in Palatine?


No, no...I live in SoCal. Personally, I would come look at your display, for the PIGS if nothing else! I wouldn't bring my kids though for the reasons I mentioned, and that, I suppose, is the point I was hoping to make. Ideally, Halloween can be for everyone. Mind you, my being uncomfortable with my kids seeing "the scene" is MY issue, not yours, which is a notion which i hope separates me from the rest of the complainers of the world. I didn't appreciate the urine in the jar "artwork" that was all the talk a decade ago, and so I wouldn't go to that museum, or see that movie, or whatever the case is. The only difference here is the public nature of your front yard which a lot of little ones will see (for sure, WANT to see!). I mean, no one would put a pornographic display up in their front yard...not because it might not be a beautiful piece of art (it could be) but because it would offend some (not all) and is probably not in the spirit of your original intent (ignoring for the moment that it's illegal). Anyway, I never intended for this to be a bash-fest, just trying to shed a little light where it could do some good. (full disclsosure though: if you were my next-door neighbor, I'm sure I'd at least ask you to tone down the aforementioned imagery). Peace.


----------



## devildawg (Oct 15, 2008)

Aelwyn said:


> I agree with MotelSixx. I personally did not see a correlation to the crucifixion with your corpses. While I'm not Christian, I am VERY well learned in Christian mythology and the Bible (I've read 7 different versions thus far in my life). Why didn't I make that correlation? Because I wasn't looking for it.
> 
> EVERYONE who was hung on a "T" (they weren't crosses, they were Ts) for punishment for crimes by the ancient Romans died that way---NOT JUST JESUS. So it's not like he has a copyright on that method of death.
> 
> ...


12 years of Catholic education (I escaped thereafter) make me VERY well learned in, well, just about nothing. But if I may, I think the "gruesome" image of Christ on the cross is supposed to remind me that Christ suffered unimagineably for me and is therefore intended to make me revere him all the more for that. Just sayin'


----------



## devildawg (Oct 15, 2008)

MotelSixx said:


> Halloween is like the record industry.
> 
> Its the artist's job to push the envelope, and its the PMRC's job to try to censor it.
> 
> ...


Smart post. I too think that Halloween is like the record industry but for a different reason than you suggest. Perhaps the PMRC has some unofficial grass-roots role in censorship, and the FTC does regulate the marketing of music/entertainment to kids, BUT LIKE Halloween, the record-industry is supposed to be self-regulating with respect to content. In that regard, sometimes they get it right, and other times, not so much.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

bignick said:


> I am worried about the crosses though. The more i look at them the more i think someone is going to be mad at me for hanging my skeletons like that.
> 
> I don't know what to do.


How about turn em upside down? hunh? (hold one.....un hunh...really?) OR yaknow...maybe...um...not so much.

I think they look awesome scary. Leave em.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

bignick said:


> I am worried about the crosses though. The more i look at them the more i think someone is going to be mad at me for hanging my skeletons like that.
> 
> I don't know what to do.


Hang one of the skeletons upside down by the ankles. 

Sorry for the ditto... I guess that's what I get for responding before reaching the end of the thread.


----------

